# Fittings for Air compressor hose



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I have an 1.5inch air line that i need to connecto to a 210 CFM 100 psi compressor. The ends are 4 lug ends that sticks into the air hose.

4 lug twist on ends.


Hose ends came with band clamps, but im going to need a tool to tighten those up, plus im not sure how stong they will be.


Band clamps
Worm Gear clamps
Interlocking u bolt clamps

any others?


Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

With those large fittings, the barb part is normally long enough that you're supposed to use two band clamps or one large crimp ferrule. If you use band clamps, you alternate the worm drive on the second clamp 180 degrees to the opposite side.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

just to double check..


band clamps and worm clamps are 2 different clamps.

these are band http://www.campbellfittings.com/pdfs/band.pdf

these are u bolts http://www.campbellfittings.com/pdfs/ubolt.pdf

these are t bolts http://www.campbellfittings.com/pdfs/tbolt.pdf

these are regular bands http://www.campbellfittings.com/pdfs/band.pdf

these are worm http://www.campbellfittings.com/pdfs/worm.pdf


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

plazaman said:


> just to double check..
> 
> 
> band clamps and worm clamps are 2 different clamps.


Yes, and they are functionally identical with regard to holding strength.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

which would you prefer?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

plazaman said:


> which would you prefer?


You can't cut yourself on the crimp type band clamp. You need to get the tool, though. I have my hoses made up at the hydraulic shop, with Weatherhead type ferrules. There's no question then, for all of 10 bucks.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i like the interlocking u bolt clamps.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

plazaman said:


> i like the interlocking u bolt clamps.


They sure seem sturdy. Plus, if you get hose wear near the end, you can reuse them if you cut the hose off and reapply them.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

any places online where i can order these?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a local vendor for those (airline hydraulics). Grainger only has up to 1" for the two lug, jackhammer type coupler.


----------

